# Pocket hole jig with thick lumber?



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Im in the process of making my wife a dining room table from some thick 1 1/2" thick oak lumber. I went by our local home depot and they only had 2 choices…a kreg for
100 bucks and a general tools kit for 40 bucks. I went the cheaper route and was not pleased at all. I will be returning it tomorrow. It seems that with the angle of this jig the screw does not enter the 2nd board at a sharp enough angle to really get a strong bond. This is what I noticed using this brand on thick stock. Mu question is for kreg users and pocket hole users in general. Does kregs system work well with thick stock? I just wonder if the angle is the same on the 2?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

The kreg will work on thicker woods. It has an adjustment on the jig fod wood thicknesses and you use a longer screw also..The angle remains the same but it worked on some 1 3/4" oak that I used it on.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Using it on thick stock involves putting a shim (provided with the $100.00 Kreg set I have) in the jig that moves the pocket hole up so that the pilot hole exits in the middle of a thicker board.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Just bought the Kreg Mini Pocket HOle Jr. ... Hopefully it will do what i need it to.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

The Jr. is a nice jig for occasional use.


----------



## tuffruss (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the Porter Cable 560 and it works great on thick wood like 1 1/2 in. It's expensive but is really a nice tool and I think it's worth every penny.


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

Mveach…good to hear. I bought it primarily for this table build for my wife. I will not use it a whole lot after this.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Brantley;

I use my Kreg jig for projects with 2×4's often and result is really strong joints.

Bet once you start using it you will find it being one of your go-to methods of joinery.

Good luck with your table. We all hope to see it as a project soon.


----------

